# Varaan Bhai Gurdass Ji - A Kunji To Gurbani?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 22, 2005)

<>vwihgurU jI kI Piqh 

All of us have probably heard the Varaan of Bhai Gurdass Ji described as KUNJI/KEY to Gurbani of Guru Granth Ji Sahib.

This begs the following question. A Kunji or Key necessitates a Lock that is Locked....and without its KUNJI/KEY...the Lock is a useless piece of Metal not worth its weight in meatal even !

How do we reconcile this notion with Gurbani which is DHUR KI BANI ayee jin saglee chint mitayee.... and GURU NANAK Ji's guarantee that Gurbani is not his words..But what Waheguru makes him speakout...and again Bani GURU..GURU 
Hai Bani...Wich bani Amrit Sareh...

Gurbani is our PIO DADEH KA KHAZANAH.... would Guru ji "lock" this khazanah up and hope we will find the "key"?

Are we willing to concede that Gurbani in Guru Granth Ji is a "lock" that is utterly useless without its KUNJI ?

Who and why was it said that these varaan are KUNJI of GURBANI especially when the Varaan contains many anti-gurmat ideas and notions as they are in present form...have they been adulterated? Would GURU JI really entrust 

DHUR KI BANI TREASURE of GURBANI to a KUNJI?KEY that can be 


Duplicated/Compromised...when Guru Arjun Ji Sahib gave his life to keep 

Gurbani free of adulterations/additions/compromised in any way...and spent so much time and effort to keep Guru Granth Ji "airtight" to adulterations.

Learning...unlearning...and Re-learning...

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## drkhalsa (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Bhai Gurdass Dian Varaan- Kunji ?*

Dear Jarnail singh ji

Can you please give some anti gurmat vichaar from bhai gurdass ji ki bani 
I would be greatful to you 

Jatinder singh


----------



## Archived_member2 (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Bhai Gurdass Dian Varaan- Kunji ?*

Satsriakal to all and Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji!
You have touched a very sensitive topic.

You started with "All of us have probably heard the Varaan of Bhai Gurdass Ji described as KUNJI/KEY to Gurbani of Guru Granth Ji Sahib."

You also wrote "Are we willing to concede that GURBANI in GURU GRANTH JI is a "lock" that is utterly useless without its KUNJI ???"

What is to be done? 

Many Gyani Singh Jis are carrying the key and the lock since generations.


Balbir Singh


----------



## japuji (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Varaan Bhai Gurdass Ji - A Kunji to Gurbani ?*

Undoubtedly, Gurbani (Guru Granth Saheb) is the ultimate guide. It was suggested that Varaan Bhai Gurdas are Kunji to Gurbani. There is contradiction to this quote whether it was quoted by Guru Arjan Dev Ji or said by somebody else later on. This subject is much advanced and suitable for Gurbani Researchers. This quote can help us if we start with reading Bhai Gurdaas Vaars and step up by reading and understand Gurbani. If we have problem understanding even after effort, Vaars may help on many subjects. Of course Bhai Gurdaas ji was a great scholar, philosopher, writer and explainer/ preacher of Gurbani. There are chances that his writings were adultrated. If you want to see clear example, Bhai Gurdas ji was alive till the life of Guru Hargobind Singh Ji. The number of his vaars is 40. Today you see, how many people dare to print and show 41 waars in Gutkas, books and you can download from internet also. The 41st Vaar is about Guru Gobind Singh ji, surely written much later than Bhai Gurdaas ji's death. Nobody is authorized to ask these adultrators. We (Worshipers of Truth) are trained to listen/read/practice many such lies in the presence of True God and Satguru Granth Saheb ji. We are sleeping and tolerating anything, we are served. This will remain happening till we don't try to understand Guru's message and just (and just) discuss things other than Gurbani

For now, we may take this message that we are not sure whether Guru quoted this or not but surely he quoted to 
1. Learn Truth from 
2. True Guru 
3. Remember/ Worship True God
4 Be True, 
5 Practice Truth. 



[Please take some time to read Guru Granth Saheb Page 18-19.  

"Man Re Sach Milai Bhau Jaye" (O mind, meeting with the True One, fear departs. -line 5)

"Gurumukh Vast Vesahiai Sach Vakhr Sach Raas (Through Advice of True Guru 
The Gurmukhs purchase the Genuine Article. The True Merchandise is purchased with the True Capital." - Line 9)

"Jini Sach Vananjia, Gur Poore Shabaas. Nanak Vast Pachhansi, Sach Sauda Jis Paas." (Those who purchase this True Merchandise through the Perfect Guru are blessed.  O Nanak, one who stocks this True Merchandise shall recognize and realize the Genuine Article. - Line 10)

Again if we read Central Idea Line No. 5 "Bhai Bin Nirbhau Kia Theeyai, Gurmukh Shabad Samai" Without the Fear of God, how can anyone become fearless? Become Gurmukh, and immerse yourself in the Shabad. (learn from words of Guru/ Teachings) 

- are we doing this or ready to learn from Shabad??? If yes, we have the key.
Guru is Perfect and Perefct Gurbani Rup Guru have our questions and Gurbani gives answers to us. 
in Jap  ji,  very first pauri, Guru knows our Question : 

Kiv Sachiara Hoyiai, Kiv Kurai Tutai Pal ( How to become True? How to break wall of Lie/ Illusion ?)

and answers :

Hukam Razai Chalana Nanak Likhia Naal. (O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. )  ]




Now a days, it is easy to understand Gurbani from Guru Granth Saheb, translations etc., (all this can be downloaded from Internet)

If we start now to learn, we will get many keys within Guru Granth Saheb ji and free to use Vaars of Bhai Gurdaas, but have to be careful, the key really fits and opens the lock or further adds more locks.


----------



## kaur-1 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Varaan Bhai Gurdass Ji - A Kunji to Gurbani ?*

Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru ji Ki Fateh

As regards to "vaar 41" writtened by a person other then the original Bhai Gurdas ji of Guru Arjan Dev ji's time:- the song sung from this vaar, what should we term it as?

I have been told that Gurbani Shabad/Kirtan from Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and kirtan from Bhai Gurdas Vaaran can be classified as Gurbani Kirtan or Shabads.


----------

